# cannot use links



## lastminute (Jul 22, 2004)

how can I remove sunmicro java from my puter. My add/remove programs doesnt work, I cant use any links from any site. down at the bottom it states javascript: ( whatever the problem is) and it all started when i downloaded this java crap. please help....


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

java and javascript are two totally DIFFERENT languages.

Did you try finding the program in the programs list?

Did you try to find the program in C:\Program Files?

Usually you can uninstall things from one of those two places.

Why can't you use Add/Remove Programs?


----------



## lastminute (Jul 22, 2004)

Im not sure why. Everytime i try to go to add/remove programs, i get a script error. So i went to programs and my sun micro java console is not there but its in my windows files and pops up to harrass me more. 
I only downloaded it in the first place to be able to go to a certain website. I am sooo regretting that now.


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

Sounds like malware to me. Or (hopefully) a misconfiguration. I'd say this thread needs to be moved.

chris.


----------



## lastminute (Jul 22, 2004)

i dont think its malware. i have ewido security suite and its not pickin up anything and i also have adware6.0 which also came up nadda. I seriously think its the javascript console..but i cant get it thru add/remove programs to get rid of it


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

Is it Java OR Javascript? You keep mixing the two. They have nothing to do with each other.

What do you mean a script error. You mean an unhandled exception that causes the Add/Remove programs window to be terminated.

You can stop it without uninstalling it.
Kill the process.
Then type msconfig in Start/Run...
Choose the Startup tab.
Uncheck any programs you don't want to run at startup.
Press Ok.
Reboot.


----------



## lastminute (Jul 22, 2004)

im sorry to be so confusing. I dont seem to explain things well.... and going by how my day is today that is very apparent.

ok, this is the error I get when ever i try to open add/remove programs.

an internet explorer script error box pops up and states the following.

!! An error has occured in the script on this page.
line: 0
Char: 0
Error: Access denied to res://appwiz.cpl/places.htc
code: 0
URL: res://sp3res.dll/default.hta
do you want to continue running scripts on this page.

but its my add/remove program window.....its not a website.

thanks
leslie


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

What!! You get a script error message when trying to open Add or Remove Programs in Start/Settings/Control Panel?


----------



## lastminute (Jul 22, 2004)

exactly.....thats what ive been trying to say ......lol


----------



## JBotAlan (Apr 30, 2005)

They do use a browser window in the middle pane where all the apps are listed...it is IE...not sure why they chose this setup.

Are you an administrator on this machine, because Access Denied tells me that you don't have permissions to see the middle pane, a local webpage, something the owner of the machine might do to prevent others from removing apps.

Have you recently installed any "Shareware" or opened any e-mail attachments? It sounds like it could also be spyware/malware doing this, and those can render your virus scanner inoperative, although I'm no expert on this.

Hopefully someone with more skill can figure out what's going on here...

BTW shareware sux. Don't use it. In my experience it is riddled with spyware/adware/etc. and that stuff usually leads to Windows Reload Day...  

Good luck,
JBotAlan


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

Shareware is just small time programmers allowing you to try their product before you decide to buy it. They'd be idiots to put spyware or malware in their software that they want you to buy.


----------



## lastminute (Jul 22, 2004)

I am the admin. This is my home puter.
I did install two versions of stuff that ended up being shareware...... actually 3 things.... im the webmaster for my organization and I needed ftp to care for my website......i downloaded the shareware twice......then i tried to get pc doctor..and that was shareware too..... i really hope that wasnt the cause..... i used the spybot search and destroy in safe mode...... i found 63 problems...... but the main issue remains a mystery. 
This one should go in the hall of fame of what not to do........ unreal.


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

Check your running processes and see if

javaws.exe
jusched.exe

are running.

End them both.

Then type msconfig in Start/Run...
Choose the Startup tab.
Uncheck jusched.exe and any programs you don't want to run at startup.
Press Ok.
Reboot.

I'm not saying that will fix the problem but at least java will not be running.


----------



## lunapero (May 31, 2000)

If you got java to stop running and still get the issue, which i think you will.... open a web browser and type in... javascript:debugger

hit return, choose a debugger when it askes you and look and see what files are active in the running files window(or any list of files it showes you). That should shed some light on whats script files are runing. And what your next move should be..


----------



## lastminute (Jul 22, 2004)

I opened a new browser and typed that... javascript:debugger but nothing happened.... 
I dont have the .exe files you mentioned running... they arent there at all. Now my wonderful machine shuts off all on its own.... im thinking of just restoring once i copy all my organization files onto disc...... thank you all for helping but i think i need to start over....which i realllllllly dont wanna do..... but game over..... i lost.


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

When exactly does it always shut off? Mine was doing the same thing when I used VC++ 2002 and still does it. It happens because VC++ causes a really bad exception and causes the blue screen of death! By default, XP shuts off the computer instead of showing the blue screen.

Your problem could be caused by a faulty program OR malitious software. I wiped my hard drive not realizing that the problem was being caused by one faulty program and only happened when I used it. I wiped my hard drive for nothing. I don't want you to do the same. When exactly does it always shut off?


----------



## lastminute (Jul 22, 2004)

After I have just turned it on.....my desktop will come up and I will start doing whatever and click, off she goes


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

Your cpu may need cleaned. If you leave the computer off for a while does it stay on longer when you boot up?


----------



## lastminute (Jul 22, 2004)

I never really noticed. I have been leaving my system on in fear of more problems. My website has been greatly affected now due to my not being able to keep it updated. 

You wanna know what I just noticed now. When I was complaining about that javascript. Down at the bottom left of the browser, when you go put your mouse on a link you are about to go to, it states 
Javascript: and whatever the problem is then the name of the link. 
When I delete all of the javascript issue before the link, then hit enter, it finally lets me go to the linked page. This is a warning of a problem that the javascript thinks is going ...... but when you get rid of that warning the link works fine.......... 

anyone ever notice or experience this???? 

see I told you, more issues ......


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

Did your computer stop turning off?


----------



## lunapero (May 31, 2000)

ok, turning off.... Sounds like an over heating issue. if its a laptop, open it up and clean all the garbage out of the vents. Woulden't hurt to do teh same to a desk top. 

Also, in internet explorer, go to tools, manage add ons and disable anyting suspicious, or just disable everything and add stuff back latter. good luck


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

I have a better solution to your internet explorer problems. STOP USING IT and use a good browser like Opera or Firefox. I myself use Opera.


----------



## JBotAlan (Apr 30, 2005)

aewarnick said:


> Shareware is just small time programmers allowing you to try their product before you decide to buy it. They'd be idiots to put spyware or malware in their software that they want you to buy.


No spyware before, spyware after. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

Programmers that give a bad name for the rest of us. What programs were they?


----------



## JBotAlan (Apr 30, 2005)

aewarnick said:


> Programmers that give a bad name for the rest of us. What programs were they?


I couldn't tell you right off the top of my head what the name was, but it was a download accelerator, and it contained adware that bogged the system down to the point of the Start menu moving up taking 5 minutes, literally. Ever since, I lean towards things released under the GPL. They usually are safe because people who are willing to go open-source are not going to put crap in their code. Let me change what I said earlier: Not all shareware is bad, but in my experience there is usually a better-featured free/open source version. Just put "GPL" in the search terms in Google and you'll get better results.

I dislike shareware.

JBotAlan


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

I know of at least one good program that CANNOT be replaced by a freeware version: Goldwave. It is shareware and is the best audio editor I have ever used.


----------

